# Abana Bf 790



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi all,
Hope someone can help 
I am trying to find the details on a vessel called ABANA All I have is it was Registered as BF 790 and BF 985

Thats all I have

Thanks


----------

